# [ODMP] Fairfield County Sheriff's Office, Ohio ~ January 4, 2006



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Fairfield County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on January 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18112*


----------

